# Tabstopp-getrennte Daten üb. Webformular in Datenbank laden!



## altes-kind (1. Mrz 2005)

hallo leute,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das problem hier vor ca. nem halben jahr schonmal gepostet hatte, hab' aber über die suche nichts gefunden!

also... ich habe eine txt-file mit tabstopp-getrennten daten, die ich über ein webformular in eine datenbank laden will!

dummy.txt
=========
3021   O   2   Bezeichnung_xy   ...
3022   O   2   Bezeichnung_xy   ...
3023   W   2   Bezeichnung_xy   ...
3024   W   2   Bezeichnung_xy   ...
.
.
.

diese txt-file enthält ungefähr 4000 datensätze und ist ca. 1mb groß!

hat einer von euch nen link zu ein paar klassen, die mir genau dabei behilflich sind? ich habe natürlich selber schon gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden. ich denke aber dass es doch irgendwo für das problem schon ne lösung geben muss, in php z.B. ist das ja relativ einfach!

oder vielleicht kann mir jemand ein bißchen zur seite stehen und mir erklären wie man das am besten macht!

danke im voraus!

viele grüße,

altes-kind


----------



## foobar (1. Mrz 2005)

Guck dir mal die Klassen Pattern,Matcher und URL an.


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Mrz 2005)

Reader

Schleife mit readLine

zeile.split("\\t") -> Array von Strings

irgendwas machen

Ansonsten google mal nach "CSV" "einlesen" "java"


----------

